# Affections on things above. How?



## TaylorOtwell (May 30, 2009)

_If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God. Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth. (Colossians 3:1-2)_

What are ways, by God's grace, we can continually set our affections on things above and not on things on the earth?


----------



## Grace Alone (May 30, 2009)

Staying in the Word is the only way I can really think of. It is something I fight all the time, because earthly things tend to draw me in and take far too much of my time.


----------



## itsreed (May 30, 2009)

I would amen Janis' point. Note Col 3:5 too, the contrast with the things of the earth. 

I find that the more time I spend in the word, noting both the higher aspirations it affirms, the lower desires I see in my by way of contrast, the more fodder for faith to be expressed in my prayers. Those in the Hall of Faith who were seeking a better home (Heb 11, esp. 14-16) were not born that way. They got that way as a result of the time spent with God, conversing with him. The pattern is the same for us.

By way of application of iron-sharpening-iron, it is also good to interact with brothers and sisters who have learned (or are learning). I continue to return to the lives of men like Bunyan, Mueller, Paton, Spurgeon (et.al.) and learn from them how God spurred them out to seek out better things.

Very good question, prompting valuable reflection. Thank you.


----------



## jwithnell (May 30, 2009)

I think our week-to-week worship, fellowship with the saints, our day-to-day reading and prayer all keep us stayed on the things above. 

But we need to see the reality of God in our day-to-day life -- His beauty reflected in His creation, His love coming from our brothers and sisters around us, our serving being the chance to be His hands.

When we celebrate the earth (as the environmentalists do) and seek to exploit others for our own passion and numb ourselves with video games and mindless entertainment, then we are destroying the purposes for which we were created: to glorify God and enjoy Him forever.


----------



## christiana (May 30, 2009)

If you are regenerate you now have light in your heart! How does one get* more* light in their heart and life? God left His words as the whole, more than adequate way of knowledge for faith and godliness and time spent in His word brings knowledge, growth and humility, if done submissively and with prayer and hunger for Him!

So many read about Him in works by others but spend little time actually reading His very word to us. It is HIm, our sovereign God in Jesus Christ that we need to know well!
'that I may know Him and the power of His resurrection, and the fellowship of His suffering, being conformed, to His death' Phil.3:10


----------



## william.m. (May 30, 2009)

christiana said:


> If you are regenerate you now have light in your heart! How does one get* more* light in their heart and life? God left His words as the whole, more than adequate way of knowledge for faith and godliness and time spent in His word brings knowledge, growth and humility, if done submissively and with prayer and hunger for Him!
> 
> So many read about Him in works by others but spend little time actually reading His very word to us. It is HIm, our sovereign God in Jesus Christ that we need to know well!
> 'that I may know Him and the power of His resurrection, and the fellowship of His suffering, being conformed, to His death' Phil.3:10


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 30, 2009)

I remember that back when I was still in the fundamentalist dispensationalist camp, they used this passage a lot. I think that in translating this passage we should be careful not to adopt a sort of gnostic dualism that pits the mundane against the spiritual. This kind of dualism is inherent in dispensationalism because they view the church as a heavenly body that is metaphysically different from the world.

It would be good to heed C. S. Lewis' advice regarding this matter:



> There is no good trying to be more spiritual than God. God never meant man to be a purely spiritual creature. That is why He uses material things like bread and wine to put new life into us. We may think this rather crude and unspiritual. God does not: He invented eating. He likes matter. He invented it.


----------



## Casey (May 30, 2009)

John Owen wrote an entire book addressing this question (in reference to Rom. 8:6): _The grace and duty of being spiritually minded_.


----------



## pm (May 30, 2009)

*Ask Him to make us more spiritually minded*

Since it God who effects any real change in our lives, we should pray and ask Him to make us more spiritually minded.


----------



## ADKing (May 30, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> John Owen wrote an entire book addressing this question (in reference to Rom. 8:6): _The grace and duty of being spiritually minded_.



 Excellent advice


----------



## Idelette (May 30, 2009)

I think if we look at the rest of the passage in Col 3, we will gain a bit more insight on how to do this. We ought to consider ourselves dead to sin (vs.3,5) and no longer practice living according to the desires of the flesh. (vs.5-9) So we are continually putting off the old man and putting on the new person. We ought to be pursuing holy attributes instead. (vs. 10-14) We focus our affections away from immmorality and unto holiness. And we do this through the Word richly dwelling in our hearts through teaching and admonition. (vs.16) When we set our minds on the things above....we will focus on doing all things on this earth in the name of the Lord....both in word and deed! (vs. 17)

"Therefore if you have been raised up with Christ, keep seeking the things above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. Set your mind on the things above, not on the things that are on earth. For you have died and your life is hidden with Christ in God. When Christ, who is our life, is revealed, then you also will be revealed with Him in glory. Therefore consider the members of your earthly body as dead to immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and greed, which amounts to idolatry. For it is because of these things that the wrath of God will come upon the sons of disobedience, and in them you also once walked, when you were living in them. But now you also, put them all aside: anger, wrath, malice, slander, and abusive speech from your mouth. Do not lie to one another, since you laid aside the old self with its evil practices, and have put on the new self who is being renewed to a true knowledge according to the image of the One who created him-- a renewal in which there is no distinction between Greek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, barbarian, Scythian, slave and freeman, but Christ is all, and in all. So, as those who have been chosen of God, holy and beloved, put on a heart of compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience; bearing with one another, and forgiving each other, whoever has a complaint against anyone; just as the Lord forgave you, so also should you. Beyond all these things put on love, which is the perfect bond of unity. Let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts, to which indeed you were called in one body; and be thankful. Let the word of Christ richly dwell within you, with all wisdom teaching and admonishing one another with psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with thankfulness in your hearts to God. Whatever you do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father." -Col 3:1-17


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

Concentrating on keeping his commandments instead of making up or following man-made laws is how one does that. Sometimes we think we are righteous because we are following man-made laws (not drinking or not smoking or not listening to certain music) that seem so righteous and yet we are breaking God's commandments (driving over the speed limit). The things which help us to become truly righteous by His hand are the tools of grace....prayer, bible studying, the sacraments, worshipping God with the brethren, etc.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 30, 2009)

Prayer for an open heart regarding God's Word.
Real time spent in God's Word.
Meditating on God's Word.
Fasting and Prayer.
Seeking and doing works of service as God directs.
Focussing on the needs of others rather than your comfort.


----------



## christianyouth (May 31, 2009)

The big thing for me is remembering the brevity of life. Ecclesiastes and Camus' essay _Absurdity and Suicide_ always remind me of how brief this life is and how pointless so much of what I do is.

Also going through physical suffering always sets my mind back on heavenly things.


----------

